# February Photo Contest



## CAROLINA MOM

Great theme, again Congratulations fourlakes!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

here is my entry. Love this pic! Elle gets soooo relaxed when taking a bath, it's adorable!


----------



## 1oldparson

Ginger, gotcha day +1, five years ago


----------



## turtle66

Turpal Lilly as a baby - she loved that corner for a nice sweet nap


----------



## turtle66

this is not an entry, but this is how she got there - it was science and took a time to get her body in the perfect spot...


----------



## Evarlette

Louie! My 11 month old boy!!


----------



## Evarlette

Here is my 8 week old puppy!!


----------



## Pytheis

Brooklyn the day she came home, sleeping on her homemade dog bed!


----------



## Ivyacres

we're getting some cute napping golden pics!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries, another fun theme!


----------



## Otis-Agnes

I put Otis's hat on Penny while she was napping... I think she liked it! Agnes


----------



## LynnC

Harley & Luna on Luna’s Gotcha Day ?


----------



## Helo's Mom

Helo and my mom.


----------



## Joanne & Asia




----------



## davmar77

Here's a couple from the first week we had amber.


----------



## ryanf

Nap time after a swim.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Jonah is dreaming of his wish list to Santa this past year.


----------



## jennretz

Official entry Duke as puppy 












But I love ❤ this picture of Charlie from when I first adopted him











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldeninCT

Jarvis after his first walk with us. It took a long time because we kept stopping to let others pet him.


----------



## aesthetic

the best spot in the house.


----------



## sophieanne

Wow..these are awesome pictures...this month is going to be hard when it's time to vote


----------



## Pammie

knocked out after a long walk!


----------



## Wicky

Snoozing in the heather after climbing in the Brecon Beacons


----------



## swishywagga

Loving all the photos, so very cute!.


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> Loving all the photos, so very cute!.


It's gonna be hard to choose!


----------



## Ginams

Storm naps hard!


----------



## Wendy427

Maxi relaxing/napping with her new monkey:


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko as a pup, just found him laying on my son's guitar....lol....







00


----------



## SunnyRory

i don't have enough posts to enter but i just wanted to share this pic of Rory :grin2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

SunnyRory said:


> i don't have enough posts to enter but i just wanted to share this pic of Rory :grin2:



You may by the time the contest ends, post away.......

They're all such great pictures, such a fun theme!


----------



## Wicky

Is there anything cuter than a golden fluffball napping - just loving all these photos


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> You may by the time the contest ends, post away.......
> 
> They're all such great pictures, such a fun theme!


For our newbies...as Carolina Mom shared, every time you post, before the contest closes, gets you closer to the required magic number of 25!


----------



## Ivyacres

Our sweet Honey all tuckered out from playing with her favorite toy. 
She was just almost 8 weeks old.


----------



## LynnC

I am loving the theme this month! They're all such angels when they're sleeping


----------



## Ivyacres

Let sleeping pups lay, and snap a picture to share!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Sooooooo cozy :laugh:


----------



## davmar77

Snoozing on her cot. Gotta love the positions they get into.


----------



## wsaunders1014

Fell asleep with his toy in his mouth.


----------



## Ivyacres

loving this theme!


----------



## Sarah J

I love taking pics of Trudy when she's sleeping, so I made a nap-time mashup!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sarah J said:


> I love taking pics of Trudy when she's sleeping, so I made a nap-time mashup!


Love the one where she has her paws above her nose covering her eyes-so cute!


----------



## Ivyacres

Sarah J said:


> I love taking pics of Trudy when she's sleeping, so I made a nap-time mashup!


Please submit your favorite pic of Trudy sleeping, it looks like there are plenty to choose from:smile2:. 
The mashup is really cute, and we enjoyed seeing it.. 
Unfortunately an edited picture cannot be part of the poll.


----------



## jennretz

Not an official entry, but Duke clearly enjoys having the bed to himself 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

We have over 20 photos submitted so far! 

Please remember that the first photo submitted by each member is the one that will be included in the poll.


----------



## Sarah J

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## mylissyk

Lilah years ago


----------



## Le Master

Found my boys like this last month.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful entries........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Nothing better than a afternoon nap.......


----------



## Charliethree

Not 'quite' ready to get up yet!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I can see when the voting poll comes up this will be a difficult month to pick from all these great photos.


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Nothing better than a afternoon nap.......


looks like such a comfy position! I love it!


----------



## 1oldparson

Not an entry - Ginger snoozing and catching some rays a moment ago


----------



## Cooper Golden

"The last time I fell asleep my humans moved my crate. I will have none of that I tell you. None of it."

ps - This is actually true. We folded up the crate and were away at someone else's house for a weekend. Cooper was pretty upset and whimpering during both the folding and when we put it back. When we got back and it was all set up again he went from whimpering during set up to a total waggy-butt and inspected it happily. He then promptly fell asleep outside it but with one paw holding the crate as if to protect it from those crazy humans


----------



## jesscseh

*Bunny cuddles during naptime ALWAYS*

Bunny is never allowed to stray too far..


----------



## Nicoleandjake

Relaxing nap time for jake


----------



## swishywagga

Really loving all the wonderful photos!.


----------



## Ivyacres

This is such a sweet theme!


----------



## Charliethree

Just for fun, Miss Kaya can sleep just about anywhere!!


----------



## jennretz

Charliethree said:


> Just for fun, Miss Kaya can sleep just about anywhere!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 782498




That’s a great picture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy22

Here is baby Finley sleeping in a laundry basket on the way home from his breeder's house.


----------



## mylissyk

Sandy22 said:


> Here is baby Finley sleeping in a laundry basket on the way home from his breeder's house.


That little tip of his tongue sticking out! So cute.


----------



## Jnoel21

Ellejee said:


> here is my entry. Love this pic! Elle gets soooo relaxed when taking a bath, it's adorable!


 oh my god, that is great. Elle looks like me in my baths. Love it


----------



## OscarsDad

Oscar's absolute favorite thing to do!


----------



## Julie Timmons

Ellejee said:


> here is my entry. Love this pic! Elle gets soooo relaxed when taking a bath, it's adorable!




That’s awesome, I can’t get mine to even sit down in the tub!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Julie Timmons

These pics are so cute! And I see how goldens have similar traits no matter who raises them. I see my Riley in so many of these pics. Loved looking at all these. Here’s one of my sweet boy, actually both of my sweet boys. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnoel21

Here is my entry - I call this the “sister snooze”


----------



## Jnoel21

Charliethree said:


> Just for fun, Miss Kaya can sleep just about anywhere!!
> 
> [iurl="http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=782498&stc=1&d=1518105365"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


 oh this might have my vote. Love it - I have one similar to yours


----------



## Jnoel21

These are some of my other favorites - I love them all and cherish these pictures


----------



## Julie Timmons

Jnoel21 said:


> These are some of my other favorites - I love them all and cherish these pictures




Ohhh that little pink puppy belly and toes. I miss puppy breath. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

Julie Timmons said:


> That’s awesome, I can’t get mine to even sit down in the tub!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My Honey hates the tub, I'm so jealous of pups snoozing in the tub!


----------



## Ivyacres

There are so many great entries and extra pic shared this month.
It's wonderful to see so many members, old and new, joining in the fun!


----------



## Ivyacres

It's the weekend, hope we see more napping goldens!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

This picture is priceless......... I am getting a real severe case of puppy fever........


----------



## swishywagga

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This picture is priceless......... I am getting a real severe case of puppy fever........


Me too!!!!!


----------



## Joe D

Meet Rosie. The snuggliest and happiest golden around! This picture was from a about a year ago. She loves to fetch and be by your side at all times. I also posted her one-year photo as well. We are so fortunate to have her as a companion to our other Golden who is 2 1/2. 

Thanks -
JOE


----------



## Neciebugs

Working out is hard! ;-)


----------



## Ivyacres

We love our napping goldens, they are all sweet.
There's still plenty of time to share your pic!


----------



## Sweet Girl

We clearly all love to take pictures of our sleeping Goldens, eh? 

Here is Shala curled up tight on the couch, after hunt training in the snow. Yes, that is her sweet little back foot up by her nose.


----------



## fourlakes

There is a whole lot of napping going on out there - and some great photos to prove it. I hope to see a few more


----------



## LynnC

Such a great theme this month. Very appropriate for February, I just love them all :--heart:


----------



## Ivyacres

The quiet theme for February, "Nap time", has really taken off!

Many pictures have been posted of goldens napping in many positions  :smile2:.

Entries will be accepted until Monday, February 19th, please, one entry per membership but share as many pics as you's like since we love to see them.


----------



## Alaska7133

Lucy liked to lay on top of Reilly when they napped. She didn't want him getting away from her!


----------



## LeoTheGolden

As cozy as can be !


----------



## Neeko13

Love seeing all the sleeping puppies...keep them coming....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

All Great entries of our sleeping pups and dogs, what a fun theme this is.




> FOURLAKES has chosen a quiet theme for February, "Nap time".
> Post a picture of your golden snoozing, alone or with buddies, any place, any position...could be very interesting .
> 
> It's a new calendar year so last year's winners can enter pics into the contest again.
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Monday, February 19th, please, one entry per membership*.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Looking forward to seeing more pictures of the pups and dogs napping.


----------



## swishywagga

All the photos are just wonderful, really enjoying this month's theme!.


----------



## jennretz

Not an official entry, but Duke is not a morning dog lol

I have to make the bed around him [emoji23]











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Looking forward to seeing more pictures of the pups and dogs napping.


Me too, they're so cute!


----------



## Cooper Golden

Not an entry since I've already posted but his fuzzy ears are just so cute in this one that I have to share


----------



## BPell55

Sweet dreams little man.


----------



## LynnC

Loving the pictures so far  . Just a few more days!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

These pictures are so cute, amazes me some of the positions they get in, sure doesn't look comfortable but seems to work for them.


----------



## Kalhayd

Love these!!


----------



## Ivyacres

Just a few days left to share your pic.


----------



## GoldeninCT

Already entered but here are a couple more. Jarvis never really liked sleeping on a dog bed at least not since his first week.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Only a few more days remain to submit a picture of your Napping pup or dog.
Hope to see more before the Monday deadline. 

Great entries so far, such a fun theme this month thanks to Fourlakes!



> FOURLAKES has chosen a quiet theme for February, "Nap time".
> Post a picture of your golden snoozing, alone or with buddies, any place, any position...could be very interesting .
> 
> It's a new calendar year so last year's winners can enter pics into the contest again.
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!


 
*Entries will be accepted until Monday, February 19th, please, one entry per membership.
*


----------



## Julie Timmons

Already entered but I must have a cpl hundred pics of my guy sleeping.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwag

I love that last one. What a sweet, content expression.


----------



## Julie Timmons

cwag said:


> I love that last one. What a sweet, content expression.




That one was his gotcha day on our way home. [emoji7]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy22

Julie Timmons said:


> Already entered but I must have a cpl hundred pics of my guy sleeping.


I know! It is almost impossible to resist taking pics of them while they sleep. I've already entered, so this one doesn't count, but it's one of my favorites. Finley had a small crate for travel when he was a pup, and he loved it so much that even when he outgrew it, we left it in the family room with the door removed. i would often find him napping there.


----------



## Ivyacres

Sandy22 said:


> I know! It is almost impossible to resist taking pics of them while they sleep. I've already entered, so this one doesn't count, but it's one of my favorites. Finley had a small crate for travel when he was a pup, and he loved it so much that even when he outgrew it, we left it in the family room with the door removed. i would often find him napping there.


It's amazing the positions they can sleep in!


----------



## ArchersMom

I'm titling this one "3 naps in 1." Although technically, my hubby makes it 4 naps.


----------



## Ivyacres

Wow, all good pics and there's still time to submit yours!


----------



## LJack

Here is Tizzy in what I call 1/2 dog stage. Not quite a dog but not really a puppy.


----------



## Atopal

Oliver with his rabbit


----------



## Atopal

Oliver again loves sleeping on brick.


----------



## LynnC

Oh my gosh. Just loving all these sleeping pups  . It's going to be a difficult contest. They're all winners!


----------



## Ivyacres

Look at all the napping goldens, it's going to be tough picking out our favorites AND there's still time to submit your sleeping dog pic before the contest closes on Monday afternoon!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I can see this will be a long poll, and difficult month to pick from all these great photos.


----------



## swishywagga

Here is an old photo of Barnaby around ten weeks old, napping after reading The Yellow Pages!


----------



## KKaren

Love, love , love these pictures. Sleepy puppies and dogs. I have so many great pictures of naps. Here is one from my sweet Merry for the February contest. This always made me think that she was dreaming in the clouds. 

_Miss you my Rainbow Bridge Girl. xoxo_


----------



## KKaren

Just for fun, here are some of my Glimmer napping. 

--The little pink towel is from my breeder, she sent it home with the scent of Kasey, Glimmer's mom, so dear to have her sleeping with it.

--When she was little, under the pie-safe was her favorite spot, but then she grew too big ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

So many fantastic entries, great to see them. 

Just a reminder, TODAY is the last day to submit an entry for the February Photo Contest. 

Don't miss out on the fun, we're looking forward to seeing your picture of your napping pup or dog


----------



## danoon58

Seamus sleeping in a very comfortable position!


----------



## Kalhayd

Ha! Seamus!! 


I seriously love these!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

TODAY is the last day to enter a photo in the February Photo Contest-



> FOURLAKES has chosen a quiet theme for February, "Nap time".
> Post a picture of your golden snoozing, alone or with buddies, any place, any position...could be very interesting .
> 
> It's a new calendar year so last year's winners can enter pics into the contest again.
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!


----------



## Ivyacres

I'll be closing the thread in about an hour so if anyone wants to add a pic there's a bit of time.


----------

